
China reports deeply disturbing coronavirus development - vinnyglennon
https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/healthmedicine/china-reports-deeply-disturbing-coronavirus-development-c-765460.html
======
core-questions
Page seems to have been deleted. Archives I checked don't have it. Any idea
what it said?

~~~
eth0up
[https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/healthmedicine/china-
reports-...](https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/healthmedicine/china-reports-
deeply-disturbing-coronavirus-development-c-765460)

Or

[http://archive.is/Z1U6p](http://archive.is/Z1U6p)

~~~
core-questions
Thank you. So the pertinent bit is:

> As many as 14 per cent of recovered coronavirus patients in China have
> tested positive again, according to medical experts.

> The patients in Wuhan showed no symptoms after testing positive again,
> according to research done by the Wuhan medical.

So the worry is that they are silent carriers of the plague. Many of us may
already be like this, may be like this for ages.

